# Kitchen - use 20A GFCI at start w/ 15A outlets???



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Softy said:


> Just don't forget to break off its tie in the middle.


Why would you break off the tab if it's fed with a SP breaker?


----------



## Softy (Jul 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why would you break off the tab if it's fed with a SP breaker?


One for DW and another for GD


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I believe in Canada you would have to use 20A receptacles.


20A plugs or split 15's, most here are 20. To be honest I have never seen a kitchen appliance with a 20A plug, although I did a "residence" with a training centre for a coffee shop company with a 3-phase coffee grinder.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Softy said:


> One for DW and another for GD


The post you quoted only refers to a SP breaker:



acrwc10 said:


> Your right on. I would only add a duplex receptacle is two receptacles on one "Yoke"and can be installed on a *single pole* 20 amp CB ,many people think one "duplex" is a single receptacle.


----------



## Softy (Jul 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The post you quoted only refers to a SP breaker:


You can use either/or. Just split SP into 2 by double the wiring and feed 1 to switch then outlet another just feed directly to another outlet.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Softy said:


> You can use either/or. Just split SP into 2 by double the wiring and feed 1 to switch then outlet another just feed directly to another outlet.


You're discussing two circuit wiring (MWBC) with split receptacle (half/hot) methods. Pick one.


----------

